# South florida wood search



## highonthehog (Nov 11, 2010)

I Live in south florida and was wondering if yall knew of any places where could order by the cord or if came in chunks by the sack i guess.  thanks for your help


----------



## eman (Nov 11, 2010)

I know that acadamey sports sells the big bags of chunks.

Try to get in touch w/ pineywoods or mbali. They are both florida residents and should

be able to help ya out.


----------



## coacher72 (Nov 11, 2010)

I have found large bags of pretty good sized chunks at stores or Garden/Nurseries that sell Chimineas for patios. The place I get it sells the chunks in 18-20 lb bags. They have a wide variety of wood. I asked to check if the wood was treated with anything and I was told it wasn't. They also told me a lot of people that do a lot of smoking use their wood chunks. So I would say if anyone in your area sells Chimineas they may sell wood for them as well.


----------



## miamirick (Nov 11, 2010)

i live here also, only spot is home depot  hickory or mesquite,  there are a couple bbq stores in north miami i go to but its not cheap there,  cant find any bulk places though, whereabouts you live?


----------



## flash (Nov 12, 2010)

No oak trees in your area?


----------



## highonthehog (Nov 12, 2010)

Yeah I am in deerfield.  There is oak but it not up for grabs to cut down at will.  yeah i am looking to get some in bulk if anybody has input.  other wise i am left to sacks a bass pro


----------



## flash (Nov 13, 2010)

HighOnTheHog said:


> Yeah I am in deerfield.  There is oak but it not up for grabs to cut down at will.  yeah i am looking to get some in bulk if anybody has input.  other wise i am left to sacks a bass pro




 Well, next time you have some good storms, do a drive around the neighbor hoods. That's how I get my pecan wood in NW Florida. Downed limbs are for the taking at times, all you have to do is ask. Even ground crews around Parks will give some of it up at times. (some use it to generate mulch for the parks)


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 13, 2010)

Now I have found this site called Maine Smoking Woods.com  and they have all the woods that you could want. You might try PM miamiRick to see where he gets his but I think he's a gasser.


----------

